# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  lapin

## seveninajohnny

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* caramel
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 3 ans 3 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 11 - Aude
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 Bonjour 

Je propose à l'adoption un lapin nain de moins de 1 an. Il est assez craintif mais aime bien quand même se faire cajoler. 
Il est blanc avec le bout des oreilles et le contour des yeux marrons clairs mouchetés noir. 

Nous l'avons acheté en animalerie pensant acheter 2 lapins du même sexe. Après 2 portées de la lapine, je préfére me séparer du mâle.

Je peut vous envoyer des photos si vous voulez. 

Bonne journée.

----------


## GADYNETTE

oui, une photo, c'est préférable. Merci

----------


## Ioko

Je suis d accord avec Gadynette,une photo aiderait au craquage
Ce n est pas non plus la meilleure période pour placer un animal,séparer le male de la femelle,en septembre vous aurez plus de chance!

----------


## aurore27

En attendant, il faudrait le faire castrer.

----------


## seveninajohnny

Merci a tous pour vos conseils et vos réponses. 
Premier point il n'est pas castre car normalement nous avions acheté 2 lapins du meme sexe comme dit dans l'annonce. 
Second point je novice avec un couple de lapin mais ils sont été séparés juste j'ai fait faire 2 portées a ma lapine la premiere il n'y a aucun survivant pour que elle connaisse aussi le fait de s'occuper de ses bébés. 
Nous les avons séparés et achété 2 cages. 
J'ai trouvé une personnes qui m'a pris un bébé sevres et le male. 
Bonne journée.

----------


## Ioko

Donc l annonce est a cloturer si tu as donné le male ?
L idéal aurait été de faire stériliser la femelle avant ses portées,ainsi tu aurais garder les 2 et le plus impoortant la stérilisation évite les tumeurs tres fréquentes chez la lapine,il n est pas trop tard pour le faire,demande conseil a ton véto

----------

